# Help! Status: Cannot be reached 1100 ( with VCDS report)



## rafboy_pl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi everyone,
This is what I have on my 2006 Jetta 2.0T. Everything was working fine and then I was checking fuses and my car died.
I post you the complete report.
I checked the fuses and they are all ok. 
What do I check next? 
How could possibly almost every control module fail?
Is the ECU to blame? 
How do I check if its a problem with the CAN bus ( wiring, connections)
or is the ECU getting power?)
Wednesday,08,October,2008,14:39:46:48967
VCDS Version: Release 805.1
Data version: 20080823
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72
VIN: 3VWKJ31K26M808991 Mileage: 35080km/21797miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
01-Engine -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door,Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No: 1K0 820 047 DQ
Component: Climatic PQ35 090 0505 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
3 Faults Found:
00229 - Refrigerant Pressure 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
01316 - ABS Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory
01314 - Engine Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 E HW: 3C0 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H37 1002 
Revision: 00H37000 Serial number: 00000000296402
Coding: 12078E234004150000140000001400000028770B5C
Shop #: WSC 94707 999 58859
Part No: 1K1 955 119 C
Component: Wischer VW350 013 0402 
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 94707 
2 Faults Found:
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 41
Mileage: 35083 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 11.60 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 41
Mileage: 35083 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 11.60 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AH HW: 1K0 953 549 AH
Component: J0527 034 0070 
Coding: 0010021
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
00002 - Transmission Control Unit 
004 - No Signal/Communication
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1K0 920 853 E
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 4312 
Coding: 0023303
Shop #: WSC 94707 999 58859
6 Faults Found:
01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01771 - Control Module for Headlight Range (J431) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 F HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H10 0120 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 28001062022205
Coding: 7F3F0340071002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
7 Faults Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 41
Mileage: 35083 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:10:25
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 41
Mileage: 35083 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:10:25
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 41
Mileage: 35083 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:10:25
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 41
Mileage: 35083 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:10:25
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 41
Mileage: 35083 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:10:25
01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 41
Mileage: 35083 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:10:25
01771 - Control Module for Headlight Range (J431) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 41
Mileage: 35083 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:10:25

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No: 1K0 920 853 E
Component: IMMO 3HL 4312 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2377 
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MIN.clb
Part No: 1K0 959 433 AF
Component: KSG 0401 
Coding: 137803281B09058F880F048051A0
Shop #: WSC 94707 999 58859
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
1 Fault Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
013 - Check DTC Memory
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2377 
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-161.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 161 A HW: 1K0 035 161 A
Component: Radio DE2 012 0015 
Revision: 00012000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7F6127786
Coding: 0040400
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door,Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2434 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2434 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------




_Modified by rafboy_pl at 12:23 PM 10-8-2008_


----------



## rafboy_pl (Aug 25, 2008)

_Modified by rafboy_pl at 12:24 PM 10-8-2008_


----------



## rafboy_pl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (rafboy_pl)*

Come one guys.I'm sure someone knows or had the same issue


----------



## rafboy_pl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (rafboy_pl)*

Wow thanks for the help guys.
I guess I'm on my own


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Help! Status: Cannot be reached 1100 (rafboy_pl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafboy_pl* »_Everything was working fine and then I was checking fuses and my car died.

Means you checked fuses while the car was running?

_Quote, originally posted by *rafboy_pl* »_I checked the fuses and they are all ok. 

Where did you check fuses? There is more than one fuse box.

_Quote, originally posted by *rafboy_pl* »_What do I check next? 

Checking the rest of the power supply and telling us

_Quote, originally posted by *rafboy_pl* »_How could possibly almost every control module fail?

You seem to have a databus related problem, small hairy animals known for biting cables in your area?

_Quote, originally posted by *rafboy_pl* »_Is the ECU to blame? 

Very very unlikely.

_Quote, originally posted by *rafboy_pl* »_How do I check if its a problem with the CAN bus ( wiring, connections)
or is the ECU getting power?)

Got the factory repair manual?


----------



## rafboy_pl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Help! Status: Cannot be reached 1100 (Theresias)*

Means you checked fuses while the car was running?
Ignition was on but car was not running. ( Not very bright of me I know.)
Where did you check fuses? There is more than one fuse box.
I had no fuses in my car ( in both fuseboxes). I put new ones in guiding myself with Bentleys manual ( which is odd because it still did not match perfectly)

Checking the rest of the power supply and telling us
I don't know how or where it is, but I'll research and tell u.

You seem to have a databus related problem, small hairy animals known for biting cables in your area?
No small animals. It was working until I played with fuses for a second time.
Got the factory repair manual?
I got the DVD version of Bentley.
So what should be the first step? In all this?
Why are some Modules working and not the rest?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Help! Status: Cannot be reached 1100 (rafboy_pl)*

I don't wanna be offensive here, but I suggest you contact a skilled mechanic to assist you or give this to your dealer. Based on what you are writing I am kinda worried that you may mess up more than necessary by trying to fix this.


----------



## rafboy_pl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Help! Status: Cannot be reached 1100 (Theresias)*

No offense taken. I admit that I'm not a mechanic. But I learn fast. Its logical. If a mechanic can do it, anyone can do it. Of course, he has the knowledge but you could learn too.
Thats why I thought someone here would guide me. 
On passatworld, people are a little more helpful than here. I do agree that my problem is complicated but I am sure that some VW owners are very good in mechanics and might be able to solve this.
It's nothing personal. I don't expect to resolve the problem in one second.All I needed is a few guidance points from you guys


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Help! Status: Cannot be reached 1100 (rafboy_pl)*

Its not all about learning, but do you have the necessary equipment?
- Complete check of the power supply, including checking all fuses with a multimeter as well as checking ground spots.
- Check the powertrain databus, use an oscilloscope.
- Probably unplug all control modules connected to that databus, this does include the airbag control module eventually.
Have you had airbag related safety training? You shouldn't work on that stuff like explosives without REALLY knowing what you are doing here.
As said, nothing personal but a good DIY person knows when its time to ask somebody more experienced/trained for help.










_Modified by Theresias at 9:13 PM 10-9-2008_


----------



## rafboy_pl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Help! Status: Cannot be reached 1100 (Theresias)*

UPDATE:
I found the problem. Not bad for a beginner eh.







Lol
4 wires melted together and were shorted. The were in the engeine area near the battery.
Indeed I do not have all the tools required and even a mechanic at one point is clueless sometimes.Yet everyone has to try.
I agree with you that playing with airbags is dangerous and I would not do such a thing for security reasons.None the less, basic stuff like checking cables,fuses and modules is what VWVORTEX is all about right. 
I hope this helps someone in the future. 
OOh and one more thing. Paying someone to repair your car is easy. Alot of $$$ would be charged to find my problem. The satisfaction I have of repairing it myself is a good feeling.


----------



## damienwright (Aug 21, 2010)

*Similar fault*

Hey buddy,
Which 4 wires had fused ? Were they actually in the harness or you could see them in the vicinity of the battery ? Do you have any pictures so I can check this is not the cause of my problems...

Best regards,

Damien.


----------

